# "Suppressed TSH"



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw my endocrinologist yesterday. She switched me from 137 mcg Synthroid six days a week and a half dose on Sundays back to 125 mcg, the exact same dosage I started the morning after my thyroidectomy in September, 2011.

My T4 Free was 1.3 (range 0.8-1.5)

My T3 Free was 3.0 (range 2.0-3.6)

My TSH was 0.020 (range 0.37-4.55)

I admit I have a mental block when it comes to understanding test results! When I asked what's the deal with my TSH staying so low month after month, she said because it is "suppressed". She then said that as a cancer patient, her goal for me, for my TSH, is 0.1-0.5. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!

What difference does the TSH test result make if I'm finally beginning to feel better? I've never come anywhere close to 0.1-0.5 and I'm wondering if the doctor's strategy is to keep lowering my Synthroid indefinitely to try to trigger the TSH to rise?

I asked about Cytomel because I simply wanted to know more about it. I've been reading that psychiatrists are prescribing Cytomel to patients with healthy thyroids because it's believed it helps with energy, mood, depression, etc. My doctor apparently does not believe Cytomel is safe! We have a relative who only takes Cytomel and is going extremely well. I'm not implying maybe that's what I need, I just wanted to discuss the drug, but it was obvious she does not prescribe it AND new patients who come to her already on Cytomel are taken off it.

I asked about the chronic calf and upper arm muscle pain and she said she doubts that is related to anything thyroid. And, it probably isn't.

My other test results were EXCELLENT! For the #1 time in my adult life, my Vitamin D was good! My blood pressure and heart rate are EXCELLENT! I feel relatively well but am still plagued by lethargic fatigue that almost seems to be getting worse and the muscle pain and weakness is back after seeming to improve dramatically with the CoQ10. My endocrinologist suggested I wait "awhile" before going to the orthopedic specialist to see if the 125 mcg Synthroid made a difference with my muscle problems.

I figured out a long time ago that more Synthroid (or Armour before) doesn't mean more energy or less fatigue or anything else BUT the prospect of lowering my dosage too much more is a bit unnerving!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My T4 Free was 1.3 (range 0.8-1.5)
> 
> My T3 Free was 3.0 (range 2.0-3.6)


Being someone who does not run much TSH - I do not think a dose reduction is in order for your current lab's.

You are at 3/4 of range which is what would be considered perfect for most.

Why not ask your doctor if you can give it a few more months and see if any TSH shows up. You've been around long enough to know thyroid levels change being on the same medications over a period of time. Not having much TSH for a few months isn't going to cause damage in my opinion.

Fo you take magnesium supplements? I wonder if that would help your muscle pains.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you take magnesium supplements? I wonder if that would help your muscle pains.


I don't now but I have in the past and I'm thinking I'm going to start back. I feel like I take so many drugs and supplements but maybe that's just the way it's going to be from now on.

I was enormously surprised that my Vitamin D was in normal range. I've been considering whether my back and knees were causing the calf and shin pain but that wouldn't explain that both arms also hurt.

The STRANGEST development recently has been my blood pressure and heart rate. Nobody on earth could have more perfect BP/heart rate numbers and I'm taking that as a good sign. My BP was always perfect until around the time I was initially diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and then it went from really, really high to totally inconsistent, to slightly high and now it is perfect! I'm supposed to see my cardiologist in August and I am really looking forward to maybe getting off the generic I take for Toprol - I don't think I need blood pressure medicine which could also be contributing to the lethargic fatigue.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would call your cardiologist before August and ask if you could start lowering or stop your beta blocker. If your body no longer needs it, it could be contributing to your fatigue.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

This may help http://www.medicine.nevada.edu/wps/Proceedings/46/127-Vol46P127.pdf


----------

